# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ++++ كـــده ... و كـــده ...كـــده ++++

## برق الصعيد

*طول عمري متعوّد أعمل ..كده





*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*مرة قابلت بنوتة حلوة 
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*             كان شكلها ..كده

*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*ومع بعض كنا بنعمل ..كده


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*مرة أديتها هدية زي دي

*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*لمّا قبلت هديتي أنا عملت..كده

*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وكنت متعوّد أكلمها بي انصاص الليالي .. كده

*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وبالمكتب دايماً بكون..كده


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*لما صحابي شافو جكسايتي بقوا يعاينوا..كده



*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وكان دايما ردّة فعلي.. كده


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*يوم عيد ميلادها
جاتها ورده حمراء من واحد مقص كان شكلو ..كده


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وبقت تعمل..كده



*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وأنا بقيت..كده

*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*والحكاية تعبتني لمن بقيت..كده
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*و..كده


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*حسّيتبي نفسي عايز اعمل..كده


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وبقيت أعملهيك


*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وانتهى بي الموضوع لي..كده
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أبداااااااااااااااااااااع     أبدااااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ابداع شديد 
ماسال في اسامه انور عكاشه هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وقوم لف كده
الناس فى شنو والحسانيه فى شنو
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ويديك العافيه كده وكده

  اليومين ديل محتاجين لجرعات كده

 من آخر كده
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_  210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:
خليـــــــــــــــــــــــك دائماً كدة ..
:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_  210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:
                        	*

----------

